# Try hypnotherapy, it works!



## Stella (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi everyone,Just wanted to let you all know about these hypnotherapy tapes by a therapist named Mike Mahoney in England. I found out about them on the "Hypnotherapy" section of this board and tried them. Well they helped alot and many others have used them with success too as you'll see from the postings there. I highly recommend them, I just wish I'd know about them sooner.Stella


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, Stella, they are wonderful and quite effective.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

yeah i guess i'll have to try them~celle


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stella, I am happy to hear this and if possible could you email me?Thanksalso if you would post your experiences to this thread it would help others I believe. again thanks and glad they have helped you as they have helped many oothers. Great news.







http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000017


----------

